# 2 RCMP officers shot in Alberta - 07 Feb 2012



## McG (7 Feb 2012)

> *2 RCMP officers shot near Killam, Alta.
> Officers both alive*
> CBC News
> 
> ...


http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/edmonton/story/2012/02/07/edmonton-rcmp-officers-shot-killam.html


----------



## McG (8 Feb 2012)

> Person of interest sought in Alberta RCMP shooting
> CTVNews.ca Staff
> 08 Feb 2012, 6:09 PM ET
> 
> ...


Read more: http://www.ctv.ca/CTVNews/TopStories/20120208/two-mounties-shot-120208/#ixzz1lpproIXA


----------



## Robert0288 (9 Feb 2012)

Glad to see the mounties made it through


----------

